# Brush Hog ?



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Does anyone know anything about this brush hog ?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I believe you have a cotton stalk mower manufactured by this company some years ago: http://www.perry-co.com/aboutus.html

Like many longstanding US fabricators their product mix has changed over time.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> I believe you have a cotton stalk mower manufactured by this company some years ago: http://www.perry-co.com/aboutus.html
> 
> Like many longstanding US fabricators their product mix has changed over time.


It is really heavy duty .


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's a cool advert!


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Lived in Lubbock a while back, did a lot of this down there, defoliating cotton.
I never saw a cutter like yours, most of the cutters were similar to this type. Most growers rented a cutter as they are only used a couple times a year.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Yep, commercial stalk whacking started switching over to hammer flails in the 70's as designs improved and remaining acreages became larger, and tractor horsepower increased dramatically.

Those rotary units from Perry would mow even the huisache, mesquite and cedar in the pasture lands of Texas.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

I just picked up Ford 3000 Diesel 8 speed the other day and this cutter was on it.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Huisache, were they the bushes with the long thorns on them? PJ


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

PJ161 said:


> Huisache, were they the bushes with the long thorns on them? PJ[/QUOTE



Yes, and also short thorns like wild roses. It is thorny acacia, yellow flower and strong perfume smell. Hard to eradicate, and get up to small tree size if not kept cut out. Rattlesnakes love the shade of them, so the juice flying when they are mowed is most likely snake gizzards.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

I did contact Perry and they were kind enough to send me a parts and assembly manual . The bad thing is they no longer have any parts. Thanks for the help!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect you will be able to get any necessary parts from the generic aftermarket folks like Agri Supply (agrisupply.com).


----------

